# harvesting early??????



## AZshwagg (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm going to move as some of you have read and I need to stop growing. So, my plant has been flowering for bout 34 days and I leave thursday how can I harvest it fast and still have decent smoke. Is that even possiable? How fast can I do it? is the smoke gona be decent also???? Please help I don't want to leave and not smoke my own home grown.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 13, 2006)

awww.. that sucks, harvesting early will affect the quality from wat i have read all over the place. haven't personally made it that far yet. I am sorry, that really sucks.


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 13, 2006)

I know man I'm really pissed, but on the bright side I'll have the chance to get beans from another country which will make things more interesting.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 13, 2006)

that is a good way of looking at it. just sucks it couldnt go the full cycle man


----------



## rockydog (Jun 13, 2006)

where are you headed if you dont mind me askin


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 13, 2006)

Guadalajara, Jalisco the Marijuana capitol of Mexico!!!!!!! (I think, hahaha)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

*Whats up AZ. Sorry you have to harvest early. Yes your harvest is gonna suffer as far as yield and potency but you must do what you must do. *


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 14, 2006)

But how should I do it, Ive never done this before!!!!!!! Ive never harvested weed ever so How would I do it????? Is there a way to dry and cure fast????PLease help I leave tommrow, HELP HELP HELP HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fusible (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, AZshwagg. For a fast harvest, the yield and potency will be affected since the plant wasn't given enough time to finish.  How fast you can dry it depends on the last time you watered the plant and what method of drying you are using.  What you can do is trim the plant, manicure it, and sit it out in the sun or by a source of heat which will help speed up the drying process.  This is not recommended because it will leave you with a very harsh tasting weed that isnt as potent as if you would have slow dryed/cured it, but if you're just looking to save the crop and get high that shouldnt be a problem.  I've gotten high off buds that were clipped/fast-dried the same day, just not as high as if I would have waited. It would be a good idea to let the plant go as long as you can before clipping, as it is still growing and producing....


----------



## skunk (Jun 15, 2006)

just buy you a bottle of everclear or bacardi 151 and cut everything up and stick it in couple of jars and shake it up real good on and off for a hour or so and cook it on low heat for a hour or 2 and youll have some good honey oil that you can smoke which will probably be 10 times more potent then what you have now .


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm glad to say that I harvested and it was the best smoke I have ever had!!!!!!!! I didn't think that it was going to get me that high but it did, I even laughed un-controlablly like wen I first smoked it was great!!!!! I can only imagen what it would of been like if it reached it's full potential.


----------



## fusible (Jun 15, 2006)

Thats great to hear  So what strain was she? n how was the yield?


----------



## rockydog (Jun 15, 2006)

awesome news on the harvest. congrats.


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 18, 2006)

it only had bout 7 grams but I was totally high for like 1 hour. As far as the strain it was prob. mexi weed, bag seed.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

thats tight man, so when r u moving?


----------

